# Case suggestions for Fire HD 6" tablet???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

any recommendations


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely. So far I have two.

This http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NP5B1BY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 is the first one I received. I love it, very good grip, very slim.

I received this one yesterday http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NQB97MM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and love it, but it does add more bulk.

Still waiting on two of these for my daughters' Fires. http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NQB7QPM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 One yellow, one white.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not using a case. I did order a sleeve, it's a bit large but I put some bubble wrap in it and it's working. Hopefully someone will come out with a sleeve specifically for the HD6, but until then this is the one I'm using.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the Poetic slimline case and like it a lot. Very lightweight. Mine is in pink (magenta) to match my HD6. The front of it has a magnet, so it wakes up the HD6:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-HD-Case-SLIMLINE/dp/B00NQB82KU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1415683366&sr=8-5&keywords=poetic+HD6+case


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If I were getting a case, I'd get the Poetic case Marti linked to ^^. I had one for my iPad Mini and it was my favorite case for it - until I realized I really prefer my devices to be nekkid, aside from perhaps a skin from Decalgirl. 😉


----------

